# Proud of my boys....



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

This past summer I trained two police k9 teams… one just in patrol and one in patrol / narc. One of the handlers called me to tell me about a track he had last week…

95 year old guy wandered away from home in 17 degree snowy weather. The family checked all around the house and yard looking for him. Joe got a pillow case off of the guys bed and scented K9 Eddie from it. Eddie worked the whole yard then took off towards the street. 

They worked the hard surface for about two blocks then cut into a driveway, through the yard, and down over a ravine. . Joe and Eddie found the guy sitting under a tree… they figured out he was outside for almost 3 hours in his pajamas. EMS said if it wasn’t for Joe and Edie he would have died
I was so proud!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats for you and your team, sounds like you just help save a life and saved a family a huge heartache


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

---excellent---


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a nominee for tracking dog of the year for the state of Pa. Great job guys!

My good friend, Gary Markowski (RIP) recieved the award in Florida for finding a 2 year old in very cold temps in the dead of night, backtracked to the childs' home, and found the babysitter asleep on the couch. The child was walking on the railroad tracks and very likely wouldn't have survived the night.

Nominate your team. it won't happen by itself.

Howard


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard, good advice and Matthew nice job!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Something to be proud of - congrats.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Way to go Eddie!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good job. Every now and then the po-lice get one right. Cudos to handler, dog and trainer.

DFrost


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic news Matthew! Kudos to the team and to the person who made it all happen *YOU*!!! You've obviously have done a bang up job of training these teams. It all starts there!


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Brings a smile to my face and brightens my morning every time I read something like this.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Job well done. Congrats to you, the handler, and most importantly K9 Eddie. A classic case of why every Dept should have a K9. Another life saved thanks to a well trained K9 team.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

impressive
hard surface, occupied area,probably cross tracks, very nice


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

A happy ending to what could have been a terrible outcome. Congrats to the K9 team & their trainer.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Happy endings are nice! Congrats to you all for your hard work and dedication:smile:


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Eddie was a funny dog… we started him out in tracking using the HITT method on hard surface. He did ok but was really distracted… he was 14 months old I believe when we started. When we transitioned to grass he couldn’t track his way out of a paper bag. We used food drops… you name it… no interest. It finally clicked for him when I started kicking in divits and placing tennis balls in them for him to find on the track…then he became a tracking fool. We were able to work blind tracks with him after only about three weeks. The handler is green but trying hard which is all I ask.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantabulous!! =d> =d> =d>


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Matt ;-) To you and the team. Besides the best possible outcome, what stood out for me, was that you had the patience to figure out what worked for Eddie \\/\\/ Good on ya, Matt:smile: There would be no happy ending without you finding the way the dog worked best!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I was so proud!


Reason to be proud for sure!! 
Congrats!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good job Matt and your team . I miss those kind of calls from successful teams that all involved put so much work into. Funny seems like some of the best trackers seem to be the toughest to get started but once the lightbulb goes off look out !


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

That's good news to read. Congrats and great job!


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Funny seems like some of the best trackers seem to be the toughest to get started but once the lightbulb goes off look out !


I agree 100%.... I seem to notice that all the best trackers we have in our training group have one thing in common.. they get out of the car and start sniffing all over. The ones that don't track so well tend to want to look around a lot. Their noses work great... we have an outstanding building search dog that just doesn't like tracking.


----------

